# hunting ky this year around natural bridge...any ideas when they pop up down the



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

going to ky in a couple few weeks......huge land......ive never hunted shrooms there before...


----------



## raccoonjunky (Mar 12, 2014)

I am from Cincinnati originally and I visit Red River Gorge a lot. They start looking for "molly moochers", around the first couple weeks of April. Good luck!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks...it wont be long what is a molly moocher?ive never heard that before.the mushroom map says they found a blacks in mitchel indiana


----------



## raccoonjunky (Mar 12, 2014)

Molly moocher is just another nick-name for morel mushrooms.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

yes i looked it up. never herd that before..thanks


----------

